# Just Though You All Should Know



## capsoda (Jun 14, 2009)

This was on Fox News...(Not Joking)

(PETA) People For The Ethical Treatment Of Animals

 Is now complaining about how Dead Fish Are Treated at the Fish Market..!

 a couple of guys have a little thing they do in they're fish market such as tossing filet's across the room to each other to put them out for sale

 PETA says this is Unethical treatment to these dead fish..?


 

 A Big WTF Is In Order

 Someone needs to get a life......[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 14, 2009)

just ignore them and they will go away...


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

THEY WORRIED BOUT A DEAD FISH? NOT WORRIED THE GUY DROPS IT OR HAS ECOLI ON HIS HANDS AND SOMEBODY DIES?[HUMAN] GEEZ,THAT IS JUST LIKE THEY USE HUMANS TO TRY NEW DRUGS ON CAUSE WE DON'T WANT NO ANIMALS HURT! PEOPLE WILL CRY THEY EYES OUT TO SEE A HURT DOG OR CAT [I UNDERSTAND THAT BUT...] A HOMELESS HURT PERSON ONLY GETS DISGUST "CAUSE THEY COULD DO BETTER". WE WILL PUT A ANIMAL THAT HURTS SO BAD INTO A NICE DRUG INDUCED DEATH. A HUMAN THAT IS HURTING MORE THEN THEY CAN STAND WE MAKE THEM SUFFER ON CAUSE THAT IS GOD'S CHOICE! GOD GAVE US ENOUGH MIND TO DO WHAT IS RIGHT AND COMPASSIONATE. I PRAY I GO FAST! LORD KNOWS AIN'T GONNA BE NO JACK KEVORKIAN AROUND WITH MERCY AND LORD KNOWS THEY CAN BE  SO MUCH PAIN MORPHINE EVEN CAN'T HELP!           MY WHOLE POINT IS I WISH HUMANS WERE TREATED AS WELL AS DEAD FISH!!!![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

I say we smash the stores up and set the dead fishies free!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 14, 2009)

Now ain't _THAT_ the truth Lobey![>:]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 14, 2009)

Now now Lobes, just because they can't get the socialists to tell the truth about anything doesn't make them bad. You know how those socialists would rather climb a tree and tell a lie than stay on the ground and tell the truth.

 Buy the way did you hear about the about leading legislation in California that will sweep the country.....Cool Colors for cars??? No more nasty black, blue, red or green but nice pretty politically correct light pastels. I here ole Barney Frank is tidilated..... []


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Fox News, that's on the comedy channel right? I'd like to beat the whole bunch of them with a dead flounder, especially that morning crew! And Hannity oh don't mention that idiot. You can buy yourself a nice coffee mug or doormat at the no spin zone store, now that's journalistic integrity. Ruppert Murdock should be flogged with a nice fresh blue whale steak


 
 You know to a certain degree I have to agree with you on this one Lobey. I have only heard the promos on the radio for that stupid Fox and friends show, and god do they sound like a bunch of idiots. Not their views, or what they have been told to convey, but the way they kiss up to and fall all over their guests, that and they sound like a bunch of gossipy women while they do it, and at least one if not two of them are male. Hannity never did much for me anyway.

 Is Fox News politically motivated? Yes they are; however, I do have to say that those who think that Fox is the only politically motivated news organization out there, and go around calling it Foux News, and all of that moronic claptrap, you are so brainwashed by your left wing marching ordered network news to see that there is NO SUCH THING AS AN UNBIASED NEW SOURCE! They all have their political motivations and have had these motivations since the news was first reported by the town crier back in the day. Tis the nature of the beast, and anyone who goes to one source for their news and thinks that they are getting the unbiased truth is a moron.

 Find news sources who work for both sides of the isle, I prefer to listen to talk radio, NPR, PBS, and even some sites online like MSN, listen to what both sides are saying, sift it through the bs filter of my mind and make my own mind up about what the truth most likely is. Or you can stick to your particular sides biased mouthpiece exclusively and feel falsely justified by berating the other sides obviously biased broadcasts, of course not paying attention to the obvious bias in the reporting of your own chosen source. It's a free country. LOL!



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> just ignore them and they will go away...


 
 Good advice my friend; however, I keep trying and they aren't going away. They are just getting more idotic.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Now now Lobes, just because they can't get the socialists to tell the truth about anything doesn't make them bad. You know how those socialists would rather climb a tree and tell a lie than stay on the ground and tell the truth.
> 
> Buy the way did you hear about the about leading legislation in California that will sweep the country.....Cool Colors for cars??? No more nasty black, blue, red or green but nice pretty politically correct light pastels. I here ole Barney Frank is tidilated..... []


 
 Yes sir here is your powder blue mustang with the nice off white racing stripes. Gag me with a stick! LOL! Oh wait a minute you can't have a gas guzzling Mustang in a Politically Correct world, V-8 in a prius, do they make V-8 electric motors? LOL!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 14, 2009)

> Foux News


 Faux News?

 The more you pay attention to the fringe elements (left or right), the more they prosper, they feed on attention.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You have a good point there.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 14, 2009)

I joined up with PETA long ago and will always be a HUGE supporter in what they do.  You should all join up

 People for the
 Eating of
 Tasty
 Animals

 Yummy!!!![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

[][][][]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 14, 2009)

> The right wing just has to say to itself "we lost! We lost in a big way!


 
 Yes. But keep in mind that he has done nothing but tell us what he will do and he is even confused about that. He is surrounded by the biggest bunch of blood thirsty maggots he could find and they pushed the economy to its breaking point. There are some Democrats how are good people and could really help the country out but talking head that you elected chose to surround himself with scum.

 Also remember that I did not vote for him which gives me the right to bitch about him as he screws things up worse than they are. Those who voted for him do not.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> The right wing just has to say to itself "we lost! We lost in a big way! Now lets restructure our organization with Rush and Sarah as the new face of the party and we'll whip them in three years."  We'll throw another inbred Tea Party and scorn the world when we're laughed at. We'll ban abortion, ban the gays, feed the rich and ignore the poor. Wouldn't be a democracy if eeeeveryone had health care. That's what the majority of americans want right? The moral majority. You ever notice the people railing against universal healthcare have healthcare. I don't see these right to lifers adopting three or four kids do you? 50% divorce rate in America? Can the gays do any worse?
> Got my left wing marching orders by god and a marching I will go[]


 
 Nice to see that you are still blinded enough to completely miss the point of what I was telling you, and of course you are still hitting the left wing talking points and trying to make an argument out of them. Actually the right wing crazies are just paying back the left wing crazies in kind and giving your guy down the road, because that's what you did to their guy, who needs facts a well told lie can go twice as far. It's stupid; however, no more stupid than the Bush Haters who did the exact same thing that the right wing crazies are doing to Obama. What's more I was very much correct when I said that the Bush Haters would turn into Obama Haters when he didn't go the way they wanted on whatever political issue they hold dear. Surprise! That's exactly what is going on. Personally I have yet to make up my mind on Obama, personally I like him; however, I don't agree with the wholesale spending that is going on, because there is still no proof that it is working, and of course they want more money for another stimulus package. Then again I am beginning to think that maybe Obama is caught in a history repeating itself scenario, and he is actually much like Hoover at the beginning of the depression. Utterly powerless against the inevitable; however, thinking that using FDR's spend our way out of it policy might fix the problem, yet allowing his fellow Democrats clog up the process with their own pet projects.

 As I have said before one man can't wreck a government; however, if Obama doesn't pull a miracle out of his butt soon he may wind up with lower approval numbers than Bush. Don't believe for a minute that the fickle short attention spanned handout wanting American public won't hang him out to dry if he doesn't pull this out of the fire, and or give them everything they want, before the end of the year. As for the Republicans, they tied their wagon to the old religion horse back around 1988, and unfortunately forgot what the Conservatism movement was all about. The old Republican party is dying on the vine and I say let it, because this may finally give rise to another party who's head isn't as firmly encased in Pat Robertson's anus. This is why I could never actually join the Republican party, and was a registered Democrat until the early part of this century, when I swore off both parties.

 Abortion I don't care whether or not women have the rights to kill babies, they can deal with their consequences when they find themselves before God. I'll make my own choice about it on a personal level, yet I am against it on principal, but don't have the right to deny someone else based upon my beliefs. Gay marriage, doesn't effect me, so long as there isn't forced gay marriage coming down the pike, I really don't care. Being the product of a divorced family from a very young age I don't have delusions about the "sanctity of marriage".

 Now Universal Healthcare we can debate on, yes I have health insurance through my work, I used to not have health insurance in my security job that if left about five years ago, you know how I got health insurance? I got off my butt, got an education, which enabled me to get a job where I had health insurance. I didn't sit on my butt crying that I didn't have health insurance, and demanding that someone besides myself should provide me with healthcare, I found a way to get health insurance. There are ways to get healthcare, sometimes you have to take initiative and find a way to get it for yourself. I understand that there are some people who can't work who need healthcare, and I am all for them getting the help they need; however, if you work then why do you need the government to give you health insurance? Does the Government provide your home insurance? Auto insurance? Cable TV? You pay money for these don't you, then why not health insurance, wouldn't you think that insuring health was more important than these? Now if it's a matter of expense then set up a government health insurance where they can regulate and demand lower premiums for insurance, yet don't take away the responsibility for the insured to have to pay for the service. They should be made to sacrifice just like the rest of us for their health insurance.

 In the end someone is going to have to pay for everybody's free lunch, and by the way the people railing against universal healthcare who have health insurance (let's get the terminology right) for the most part are having to pay at least part of the premium themselves, not all of them but the majority of them, and there's no way to get out of it because it is taken out of their paychecks. They're paying for theirs, while the supporters of the plan make up excuses for why they deserve a hand out, and they wonder why they are bitching?

 The reason that a good chunk of Americans are against this type of government entanglement is that the American Dream has went from, achievement through hard work and sacrifice to "Where's my Government Check! I deserve free money!" Personally I'm beginning to get a bit tired of dragging myself out of bed everyday to make a paycheck that gets nearly thirty percent ripped out of it which is immediately given over to a growing number of perfectly capable people who couldn't be bothered rolling over to scratch their unmentionables this morning. No everyone receiving a government check is unemployed and or disabled, I don't really mind those, a good chunk are just scamming the system. Then a certain party in power tells me that I'm to be expected to pay more so that these people can also get more free money. Geee, why am I, and a lot of other people are, bothered by that?

 BTW 52.9% for Obama vs 45.7% for McCain is not "We lost in a big way!" worthy. Seven percent, big whoop. I love how everyone on the Left act like it was this huge landslide victory, and even the Republicans are buying into it.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CanYaDigIt
> 
> I joined up with PETA long ago and will always be a HUGE supporter in what they do.  You should all join up
> 
> ...


 
 Darn straight!


----------



## 69ctiss (Jun 14, 2009)

Sure do like new posts about old bottles.......


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Who pushed waht to the breaking point? My very tan friend for whom I did vote, walked into the biggest economic disaster in this young nations history. Who created that? Wasn't the last dem elected king. He left money in the bank when he left office. It was the last eight years of "hey looka me dad! I'm da Prezident" Kind of like putting a mokey in charge of the control board at a nuclear plant. The Obama man is doing what he thinks has to be done to right the ship. How does one knock down such a huge debt, raffel tickets? got to spend money to make money right? First rule of any business. Now I know you love the Bushmonkey because he restored your benifits and that's fine, you deserve them. But do you feel your more entitled to healthcare than the 35 year old father of three flipping burgers at Wendy's? Why not forgo you medical and donate it to someone that doesn't have it. Now that's the American way.


 
 I agree that Bush had a huge hand in the present problems, so did a bunch of everyday Americans who took out loans they knew they couldn't afford, because to quote Barney Frank, "We need to put people in houses." But I have to ask exactly at what point in Obama's presidency is Obama going to be taking responsibility for his own actions in the grand scheme of things, 2012? It's his baby now and so far things are looking worse and worse, and I have news for ya the "Bush did it!" excuse isn't going to fly with the people around the end of the year. The question will be what have YOU done to correct it?

 Take from the rich, and the little better off poor, to give to the losers sounds like your logic on this one Lobey. You like the lack of intuitive burger flipper so much why don't you pay for his healthcare?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  69ctiss
> 
> Sure do like new posts about old bottles.......


 
 This is the reason why there are now two sections.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Morb, there are at presently 44 million God fearing Americans without insurence. What the Christ are 44 million people gonna do? Are there 44 million unfilled jobs somewhere offering a healthcare plan they're all missing? No more crazy talk please.


 
 Ever heard of a little think called survival of the fittest? How about personal responsibility? I know that these are alien ideas in the lefty world view where the rich, and the a bit better off than you, are evil and ripe for the picking; however, at some point the money is going to run out and then they won't have anything unless they earn it themselves. You missed the point that I was one of those 44 million people no more than five years ago, I did better for myself, why can't they? If I can do it then others can, can you help them all, no. I have always believed in helping those who help themselves or at least try. BTW my security job offered health insurance, and I didn't take it because I wanted the money instead, maybe some of these are in the same boat?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 14, 2009)

Bush did very little during his eight years but that is what most Presidents do. It is congress who screws up budgets. It is congress who sends solders over seas. It is crongress who raises taxes. It is congress who oks the budget. It is congress who will socialize health care. it is congress who wastes trillions of dollars.

 And the poor 35 year old can have anything he wants. All he has to do is go after it. I am not in favor of anything that takes away from some one who earns to give to someone who doesn't. Do I feel more entitled to my health care benefits that a guy 35 who is fliping burgers? Yes I do. Let him get out there and get his own.

 There are too many able bodied folks out there whining about you have and I don't. I can garantee you that I earned every one of my benefits. They have the right to the same thing but they do not have a right to mine or yours or anyone eleses. The government has no place in the automotive industry, banking, health care or any other private industry, company or business. They are supposed to do our bidding and be our voice in Washington but they don't and haven't for a long, long time.

 I give many hours each week raising money for charities like United Cerebral Palsey, Ronald Mc Donald House, Childrens Burn Centers and others. Check out the car club web site. All the car shows listed in that site support charities. Try to imagine what all goes into putting one of those car shows on. Then imagine you are minus part of one leg and inoperable knee and back problems and you think I should give away my bennies to some one who is able bodied. Last I heard the military is still hiring and that is where I earned most of mine. The people we help can not help themselves. I love doing it but every other able bodied adult needs to do it for themselves and there family too.

 We can make it better.... vote them all out and vote in some new faces.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Lobey, If I make it up there some day You gonna cook me some good Itialian??? []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

Cap, if you're driving up, stop in NJ, I'll make you a corvette-shaped pizza![]


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

I AM FOR SOCIALISM! COURSE I WOULD BE CAUSE I AM THE HIPPIE LEFT WING...... NO 1ST AIN'T NO SUCH THANK AS A HIPPIE ,THAT IS A MEDIA MADE WORD. SOCIALISM HAS BECOME THE NEW COMMIE PINKO FAG SINCE NO BODY WANTS TO SEE WE HAVE SOLD OUT TO THE DAMN CHINA COMMIES?!  OH NO DON'T SEE THE 200POUND GORILLA IN THE ROOM. I AIN'T FORGOT HOW MUCH THE RIGHT SO CALL HATES COMMUNISM! AH THE GREAT RONALD RAYGUN AND THE "EVIL EMPIRE" THAT WAS RUSSIA,BUT EVEN THE "HIPPIE" JOHN LENNON SAID "IF YOU GO CARRYING PICTURES OF CHAIMAN MEO YOU AIN'T GONNA MAKE IT WITH ANY ONE ANY HOW!! STAY ON MESSEGE IS COMMUNISM BAD OR NOT? ONCE AGAIN CHINA IS COMMUNISM,NOW YALL WANTA START HOW AWFUL SOCIALISM IS?GO AFTER SOCIALISM CAUSE YALL ALWAYS LOOKING FOR A NAME THAT YALL CAN ALL GO AFTER WITH SOME KINDA RIGHTEOUS ANGER! I HAVE SEEN THIS TRIP OVER AND OVER  WITH DIFFERENT NAMES IT WAS LIBERALS DID IT ALL .NOW SOCIALISM. GEEZ QUIT HATING ,COME UP WITH SOLUTIONS INSTAED OF JUST BEING IT IS THEIR FOUGHTS!CAPITALISM GOOD [GREED IS A SIN TOO JACK WHEN IS IT "CAPITALISM"+ GREED ? WELL GOD SAYS YOU CAN NOT SERVE MONEY AND GOD. OKEY CAPITALISM BUT LIKE WHEN IS IT JUST PURE GREED ,EVER,1,000,0000,OOO ,PREACHER ON T .V. [OSTEEN] THAT IF I AM A CHRISTIAN THEN I SOULD HAVE MONEY! THAT AIN'T THE GOSPEL!  JOHN 3:16 GOSPEL.     AGAIN I LIKE SOCIALISM LIKE ISREAL AT LEAST ,EVEN HOMELESS CAN GET HEALTH CARE . DEAD PEOPLE ARE BURIED FREE! NO ANGER FROM A LOVED ONE CAUSE THEY HAD TO PAY FOR YOUR FUNERAL CAUSE OF GUILT FROM THE VULTURES FUNERAL HOMES> HOME AND FUNERAL DON'T GO TOGETHER! I WANT SOCIALISM AND AS AN AMERICAN I CAN WANT IT IF I WANT TO!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

I love you Jamie, but i have to say communism is BAD, it sucks the life spirit out of people. Socialism is not much better, but it is better.. 75% income tax but at least they don't stop you from making money.. capitalism was what made this country so strong, but capitalism only works where there's room to grow.. we're butting elbows now cause there's too many at the trough.. I really don't know how we're gonna get out of the mess.. might be time for another asteroid strike..


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Bush did very little during his eight years but that is what most Presidents do. It is congress who screws up budgets. It is congress who sends solders over seas. It is crongress who raises taxes. It is congress who oks the budget. It is congress who will socialize health care. it is congress who wastes trillions of dollars.
> 
> ...


 
 My brother you have just earned yourself a Hear Hear from me!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I AM FOR SOCIALISM! COURSE I WOULD BE CAUSE I AM THE HIPPIE LEFT WING...... NO 1ST AIN'T NO SUCH THANK AS A HIPPIE ,THAT IS A MEDIA MADE WORD. SOCIALISM HAS BECOME THE NEW COMMIE PINKO FAG SINCE NO BODY WANTS TO SEE WE HAVE SOLD OUT TO THE DAMN CHINA COMMIES?!  OH NO DON'T SEE THE 200POUND GORILLA IN THE ROOM. I AIN'T FORGOT HOW MUCH THE RIGHT SO CALL HATES COMMUNISM! AH THE GREAT RONALD RAYGUN AND THE "EVIL EMPIRE" THAT WAS RUSSIA,BUT EVEN THE "HIPPIE" JOHN LENNON SAID "IF YOU GO CARRYING PICTURES OF CHAIMAN MEO YOU AIN'T GONNA MAKE IT WITH ANY ONE ANY HOW!! STAY ON MESSEGE IS COMMUNISM BAD OR NOT? ONCE AGAIN CHINA IS COMMUNISM,NOW YALL WANTA START HOW AWFUL SOCIALISM IS?GO AFTER SOCIALISM CAUSE YALL ALWAYS LOOKING FOR A NAME THAT YALL CAN ALL GO AFTER WITH SOME KINDA RIGHTEOUS ANGER! I HAVE SEEN THIS TRIP OVER AND OVER  WITH DIFFERENT NAMES IT WAS LIBERALS DID IT ALL .NOW SOCIALISM. GEEZ QUIT HATING ,COME UP WITH SOLUTIONS INSTAED OF JUST BEING IT IS THEIR FOUGHTS!CAPITALISM GOOD [GREED IS A SIN TOO JACK WHEN IS IT "CAPITALISM"+ GREED ? WELL GOD SAYS YOU CAN NOT SERVE MONEY AND GOD. OKEY CAPITALISM BUT LIKE WHEN IS IT JUST PURE GREED ,EVER,1,000,0000,OOO ,PREACHER ON T .V. [OSTEEN] THAT IF I AM A CHRISTIAN THEN I SOULD HAVE MONEY! THAT AIN'T THE GOSPEL!  JOHN 3:16 GOSPEL.     AGAIN I LIKE SOCIALISM LIKE ISREAL AT LEAST ,EVEN HOMELESS CAN GET HEALTH CARE . DEAD PEOPLE ARE BURIED FREE! NO ANGER FROM A LOVED ONE CAUSE THEY HAD TO PAY FOR YOUR FUNERAL CAUSE OF GUILT FROM THE VULTURES FUNERAL HOMES> HOME AND FUNERAL DON'T GO TOGETHER! I WANT SOCIALISM AND AS AN AMERICAN I CAN WANT IT IF I WANT TO!


 
 And everyone has to spend time in the Army. I'm all for it. What this damn country needs is a hell of a lot more discipline. By the way China is a communist country that is slowly turning capitalist.

 As for your wanting socialism and it being your right to want it, I agree with you completely that you have every right to want it, and I have every right to tell you to pound sand! Ain't rights a bi...(shut your mouth!). LOL!


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

MORB HOW MUCH TIME DID YOU SPEND IN THE ARMY OR ANY OTHER MILITARY GROUP! WE GOT IN THIS MESS CAUSE THE 8 YEARS REAGEN WAS IN THE PRESIDENT HE STARTED THE SELLING JOBS OVER SEAS PROGRAM! I KNOW IN THE SOUTH MY GRANDA ,MOM AND MANY IN THE SOUTH GREW UP AND RETIRED FROM COTTON MILLS! ONE OF REAGUNS LAST THINGS WAS TO SIGN A BILL THAT SOLD OUT THE TEXTILE PLANTS. REAGUN WENT TO JAPAN GOT 2 MILLION DOLLARS TO SAY HE HAD TO FIGHT THEM OLE PROTECTIONESTS EVERY DAY! PROTECTIONEST=SOMEBODY THAT WANTS TO PROTECT JOBS AT HOME! COTTEN MILLS ARE GONE,CLINTON NAPHTA AND THEN BUSH SOLD OUT ALMOST THE REST OF THE JOBS HERE! THE PRES. I HAVE NAMED HAD THE CONGRESS BEHIND THEM. YEAH MOBID YOU GOT THE RIGHT TO TELL ME TO GO POUND.... I GOT THE RIGHT TO TELL YOU TO GO BACK TO YOUR FORBIDDEN PLANET YOU LOVE,WHERE YOU ARE ALWAYS SO DAMN RIGHT AND WHERE YOU ARE TAKEN CARE OF CAUSE NOT GOD BUT YOU MORB DO IT ALL YOUR SELF! WELL WHEN YOUR  WORLD IS  BLOWN APART CAUSE AIN'T NO MAN AN ISLAND AND WHEN YOU FALL I WILL PRAY FOR YOU THEN JUST LIKE I PRAY FOR YOPU NOW! JAMIE


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 44 million slackers and deadbeats, right Morb?


 
 How many of those 44 million you are counting are entitled to medicaid, or at least their kids are? To ask the same question again, how many of them don't want to take the health insurance offered to them by their job?

 The problem is Lobey you are looking at right now instead of looking ahead at what government controlled healthcare will entail. You see 44 million people who are suffering whether through no fault of their own, or by making bad decisions, your point is valid that something should be done; however, you are quite willing to throw away more of your rights for free healthcare. This is the exact same thing that happened to Bush after September 11th, the people screamed that they be protected, he gave them what they wanted, and he was broiled alive when they realized what that security entailed. The same is going to happen to Obama if he passes this, at least half the short sighted masses are all for it. If the government is paying for healthcare, with our tax money of course, do you really think that Americas piggish and unhealthy ways are going to be allowed any longer?

 How long Lobey before that Italian food that you are going to cook for Capsoda will be deemed unhealthy and will be outlawed in the name of good health and savings on health care. The Democrats keep BSing us with "taxing the rich" while passing higher taxes on cigarettes and tobacco products, used mainly by the poor (which essentially makes it a poor tax), all in the name of providing health care for "kids", and good health of course. All the while knowing that if these people ever actually kick the habit they will have to find another funding solution for the "kids", but all the while knowing that poor people will still take up smoking and the money will keep rolling in. Now they are talking about taxing soft drinks. Junk food will be next. They are already talking about ways to tackle illnesses that "are caused by obesity". Yeah that's right they are going to go after fat people.

 Is coffee next? Alcohol? The point is that if the government is paying for healthcare then you can guarantee that you will no longer have any right to do or consume anything that they deem unhealthy, and they are the ones wording the definitions of what will be considered healthy. Did I mention the inevitable portion rationing, for health reasons of course. Of course the governmental fat cats will be sitting in their ivory towers eating whatever they want, and taking expensive trips to New York to take in a Broadway show, while you are eating your bowl of tofu.

 Don't think it can happen? It's already happening, look at New York and California. New York has already banned trans fats, and are taxing soft drinks. And more of our rights will be slowly taken away as we pay our poor tax on a two dollar bottle of Coke, and a six dollar bag of chips. There are always the unforeseen consequences to all of these programs, yet the misguided masses keep clamoring for these new entitlement programs thinking that they won't have to be the ones who pay for them. The don't understand that they are wrong, or don't care. Well that is until these measures start taking effect and then like they did with Bush they will start actively attacking Obama.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> MORB HOW MUCH TIME DID YOU SPEND IN THE ARMY OR ANY OTHER MILITARY GROUP! WE GOT IN THIS MESS CAUSE THE 8 YEARS REAGEN WAS IN THE PRESIDENT HE STARTED THE SELLING JOBS OVER SEAS PROGRAM! I KNOW IN THE SOUTH MY GRANDA ,MOM AND MANY IN THE SOUTH GREW UP AND RETIRED FROM COTTON MILLS! ONE OF REAGUNS LAST THINGS WAS TO SIGN A BILL THAT SOLD OUT THE TEXTILE PLANTS. REAGUN WENT TO JAPAN GOT 2 MILLION DOLLARS TO SAY HE HAD TO FIGHT THEM OLE PROTECTIONESTS EVERY DAY! PROTECTIONEST=SOMEBODY THAT WANTS TO PROTECT JOBS AT HOME! COTTEN MILLS ARE GONE,CLINTON NAPHTA AND THEN BUSH SOLD OUT ALMOST THE REST OF THE JOBS HERE! THE PRES. I HAVE NAMED HAD THE CONGRESS BEHIND THEM. YEAH MOBID YOU GOT THE RIGHT TO TELL ME TO GO POUND.... I GOT THE RIGHT TO TELL YOU TO GO BACK TO YOUR FORBIDDEN PLANET YOU LOVE,WHERE YOU ARE ALWAYS SO DAMN RIGHT AND WHERE YOU ARE TAKEN CARE OF CAUSE NOT GOD BUT YOU MORB DO IT ALL YOUR SELF! WELL WHEN YOUR  WORLD IS  BLOWN APART CAUSE AIN'T NO MAN AN ISLAND AND WHEN YOU FALL I WILL PRAY FOR YOU THEN JUST LIKE I PRAY FOR YOPU NOW! JAMIE


 
 I mentioned the Army because you were talking about how great the Israeli government was. One of their laws is that everyone has to spend a period of time in the military. I personally like that idea when I see the snot nosed little helicopter mom raised brats that seem to have come onto the scene in the past two generations, who think that the sun shines out of their behinds and that everyone in the real world has to kiss it. Then they wonder why they don't get past the burger flipper job a Wendy's. How commenting on Israel's army policy got into Reagan and all that other clap trap is beyond me.

 I never said that I didn't have help from God, but God also helps those who help themselves. Isn't that what the Bible says.

 And yes I don't agree with your "I want Socialism" views, and have every right to say take your socialism, and take a walk jack. You have to realize that you are the same thing to the Democrat party as the right wing crazies are to the Republican party, on the fringe. We closer to the middle likes a bit of logic in our emotional arguments. Saving the world is great; however, sometimes we have to be responsible for our own situations, and hold other responsible for theirs. If everybody stops working and draws a check, who's gonna pay for the checks?


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

YALL DON'T GET IT YET. IT WILL BE YOU SOON THAT WILL HAVE NO JOB AND NOI SAFETY NET CAUSE THAT IS HOW YOU WANT IT CAUSE 10-1% WANTS YOU TO KEEP THINKING LIKE THAT! EVEN AS I SPEAK PEOPLE ARE LIVING ABOVE THEY MEANS WITH LOANS AND PLASTIC AND OWING CHINA . THE BILL WILL COME DUE AND PROBABLY SOON! IT IS ALWAYS DIFFERENT WHEN IT IS "YOU" THAT HURTS. OTHERWISE IT IS TO HELL WITH THEM I GOT MINE! BELIVE WHAT THE HELL YOU WANT BOUT THE "ISMS"CAPITAL,SOCIAL,COMMUN ,DON'T MATTER CAUSE WHEN YOU GOT NO JOB YOU GOT NO CAPITAL! BUT THE 1-10 WILL STILL HAVE THEIRS! BUT THE ONES THAT HAVE TODAY MAY NOT TOMMOROW. IT WILL MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN HOW YOU FEEL WHEN ITS YOU! CHRISTIANS LIVED COMMUNALLY WAY WAY FOR COMMUNISM WAS TALKED ABOUT ! THEY ALL SHARED WHAT THEY HAD. NO NATION THAT HAS EVER CALLED ITSELF COMMUNIST HAVE REALLY LIVED THAT WAY! COMMUNIST IN NAME ONLY! TO SCREW THE MASSES JUST LIKE CAPITALISM SAYS YOU TOO CAN HAVE THE AMERICAN DREAM IF YOU JUST AND THEN AND THEN=AMERICAN DREAM!!! THE DREAM IS OVER! TO HELL WITH IT!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll hol ya to it Charles. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

Fine... you pick the asteroid, I'll throw it:


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> YALL DON'T GET IT YET. IT WILL BE YOU SOON THAT WILL HAVE NO JOB AND NOI SAFETY NET CAUSE THAT IS HOW YOU WANT IT CAUSE 10-1% WANTS YOU TO KEEP THINKING LIKE THAT! EVEN AS I SPEAK PEOPLE ARE LIVING ABOVE THEY MEANS WITH LOANS AND PLASTIC AND OWING CHINA . THE BILL WILL COME DUE AND PROBABLY SOON! IT IS ALWAYS DIFFERENT WHEN IT IS "YOU" THAT HURTS. OTHERWISE IT IS TO HELL WITH THEM I GOT MINE! BELIVE WHAT THE HELL YOU WANT BOUT THE "ISMS"CAPITAL,SOCIAL,COMMUN ,DON'T MATTER CAUSE WHEN YOU GOT NO JOB YOU GOT NO CAPITAL! BUT THE 1-10 WILL STILL HAVE THEIRS! BUT THE ONES THAT HAVE TODAY MAY NOT TOMMOROW. IT WILL MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN HOW YOU FEEL WHEN ITS YOU! CHRISTIANS LIVED COMMUNALLY WAY WAY FOR COMMUNISM WAS TALKED ABOUT ! THEY ALL SHARED WHAT THEY HAD. NO NATION THAT HAS EVER CALLED ITSELF COMMUNIST HAVE REALLY LIVED THAT WAY! COMMUNIST IN NAME ONLY! TO SCREW THE MASSES JUST LIKE CAPITALISM SAYS YOU TOO CAN HAVE THE AMERICAN DREAM IF YOU JUST AND THEN AND THEN=AMERICAN DREAM!!! THE DREAM IS OVER! TO HELL WITH IT!


 
 Look you really need to stop panicking. Yeah things are bad at the moment; however, you as I should have faith that God will see you through. As he will see the country through. I'm not going to worry about tomorrow, I'm gonna just keep trying to keep things together today, and will have to deal with the rest of the crap as it comes. Really brother what the heck can you or I do. If it's gonna blow up, it's gonna blow up. It's how we pick up the pieces that's gonna matter. I'm sitting here right now eating a plate of homemade spaghetti I just made tonight. I have about five bucks in the whole kettle and I figure I can eat at least one meal a day off of it for about four days. With taking two cans of soup to work a day for breakfast (around about noon with my schedule) and lunch, I think I can make it too next week. Then I make a new batch of spaghetti. One worry at a time.

 You see I don't go around thinking I have it all, I'm just not going to put myself in an early grave worrying about something I really can't control anyway. With faith in God, I will get by. I'm a survivor, and have been dirt poor my whole life, I have scratched and clawed my way to where I am now, and I still want more so I keep scratching. With God's help someday I will actually make fifty thousand a year, maybe even a bit more. I don't expect to be rich, I don't have much, but I can look you square in the eye and say I got it honest. This is why when I hear this cry of free money or free anything, and see people willing to throw their rights away for what they are being told is free, yet isn't, I tend to get bothered, because I know if I can do it they can, some of them just aren't trying. This both saddens me and angers me. Yet what can you do about it really?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Fine... you pick the asteroid, I'll throw it:


 
 I'll take the big one please. LOL!


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I never said that I didn't have help from God, but God also helps those who help themselves. Isn't that what the Bible says.


   NO BEJAMIN FRANKLIN SAID THAT! BEN  AIN'T GOD! NETHER IS THIS COUNTRY OR OUR FLAG OR YOU /ME. HE JUST DON'T LOVE ONLY AMERICA.IT IS OR WAS A GREAT NATION CAUSE WE LOOK OR LOOKED TO HIM! NO WHERE IN THE BIBLE FROM GENESIS TO REVELATION DO WE READ ABOUT AMERICA IN ANY WAY! THAT WE AIN'T MAKES ME KNOW WE LOSE IT SOME  WHERE OR ANOTHER AND WE WE ARE NOT EVEN IMPORTANT ENOUGH TO BE IN THE BIBLE. AND YOU AIN'T CLOSE TO NO MIDDLE MORB. MR. I ALWAYS HAVE IT TOGETHER FREAK!  JUST LIKE JOE SCARSBORO OR O'RIELLY AIN'T  INDEPENDENTS AS THEY SAY. GET OFF YOUR FORBIDDEN PLANET AND COME BACK TO EARTH! AND THEY AIN'T NO BACK WOODS OF BACKWOODS THAT IS REDUNDANT!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

you have chosen... wisely...


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Eh whatever floats your boat brother. Who's the bigger freak, the one who says that you have to make your own way, or the one who thinks that the government owes him a living. By the way typing in all caps is annoying, and tends to make your posts hard to read.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Ever pay a dentist cash? I have and in the immortal words of Moe Howard "the figahz stagger me"


 
 Uhyiyi!  I don't know how to spell that!  Anyway, I agree with Lobey 100% .  Joe and I pay the dentist cash and it is unbelievable how much it costs!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> All right my last word.[8|] I have the attention span of a reeses monkey.
> That's 44 million Morb. You talk like there's plenty of jobs out there providing healthcare. There aren't any. The richest country on earth and 44 million of them can't go get a preventative check up. Now it's all fine and well to say pull your self up and do what you have to do to get it. the uninsured are made up of who? From the poorest of the poor right up to the non exsistant middle class. Hard for the poor to take some night courses and improve their chances when the school district they where raised in where just going through the motions. If and when they graduate they're lucky if they can balance a check book. But those are the breaks in a democrazy. Not everyone will get the same breaks in life. There aren't any jobs out there, zero, ziltch nada. Thank god we're all fat lazy pigs and there's a McDonalds on every corner. Where else would people go with their third grade reading levels to find gainful employment. People will tend to turn down a company sponsored health package because they're addicted to Hanburger Helper and frozen burrittos and the few extra dollars might by some school cloths for the kiddies. Do you think they're opting out of the healthcare system so they can buy more beer and scratch tickets? Ever pay a dentist cash? I have and in the immortal words of Moe Howard "the figahz stagger me" I'm not sure what country your living in where everyone can get the basic needs of life by just trying real hard, saying their prayers and taking their vitimans, but i hope there's room for me there.


 
 Actually I have paid a dentist in cash the one time that I have been to one since I was nine years old Lobey. I had to get a wisdom tooth pulled a couple of years ago, because it has come in wrong and rotted, because we could never afford to go to a dentist. I still don't have dental or eye insurance to this day, and am wearing the same outdated prescription, about five years, because I can't get enough scratch together for a new pair due to all this recession crap, so don't give me that boo hoo for me story. Yet I'm not screaming for free healthcare, I'll get by, and if I lose my teeth there are cut rate denture providers around here.

 Btw you forgot the Ramen noodles in your "what about the poor" speech. They are pretty good if you pour the water off and then put the spices on. Maybe a hot dog or two for added flavor. Look Lobey and Glassman, you are gonna get your free healthcare, you can bet your Obama on that, the question is will you like the consequences? There isn't a thing I or anyone else opposed to it can do except voice our opinions on the matter. So enjoy it while it benefits you, because in a few years when you are paying a sin tax on a bottle of Coke and bitching about it, I will say told you so.

 God may love the world and not just America Glassman, but Satan hates us all.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> you have chosen... wisely...


 
 I dood good!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 15, 2009)

I will stay out of this one (last thing I need is yall geezers bashing me for my beliefs...........sheesh) I just wanted to say what about the dead fish?  I mean what are we going to do?  These people should not be tossing them about like that!! It is cruel, we should have a big fish fry and discuss this matter.  Who wants to bring the hush puppies?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  GeorgiaVol
> 
> I will stay out of this one (last thing I need is yall geezers bashing me for my beliefs...........sheesh) I just wanted to say what about the dead fish?  I mean what are we going to do?  These people should not be tossing them about like that!! It is cruel, we should have a big fish fry and discuss this matter.  Who wants to bring the hush puppies?


 
 Meethinks that this is a "the king has no clothes" situation. To badly quote John Cleese, "It's a dead fish! It has ceased to be! It has climbed up the curtain and joined the choir invisible! Its a deceased parrot...er fish!" So what's the big deal about. LOL!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2009)

My wife just got a crown the other day, $1300, ouch a few of those and we are talking real money.

 On the question of what makes the USA special...
 If you ask me what made this country great is that the founders actually paid attention to history. They saw that governments, royalty, religions, and people in general couldnt be trusted with power. They devised the best method they could to keep all these forces in check. The forces have spent the last couple centuries trying to find loop holes in this system but for the most part it has worked pretty well.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 15, 2009)

I know, we could wrap them in newspaper and deliver them to PETA


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2009)

Communism in all its facets is not bad per say. It is the idiots who push it one the weak and poor while they rich that are the problem. Communism is just a policy that won't work.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> I'm not boo hoo'ing Morb and I humbley except you consession speech. there is no way to counter statements like those made above point by point and still appear human.
> for the record i like ramen, i keep a 12 pack of the shrimp flavored for those lazy cooking nights. Of course i'd never throw a hotdog in it[8|] I'll sometimes slice a raw pork chop paper thin, flash fry it and dump it in with some frozen broccoli. add a little duck sauce to the broth and you are in lazy fatboy heaven my friend!


 
 Lobey you have only had one argument, and that is the 44 million 35 year old burger flipper, and oh how sad it is that he can't get healthcare for his heart attack after eating all those burgers and Mac N Cheese. Personally I got bored of listening to the same clap trap over and over again. At least come from a different angle so that the arguement is interesting. If I see 44 million again I'll scream. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> My wife just got a crown the other day, $1300, ouch a few of those and we are talking real money.
> 
> ...


 
 That was well put and quite nice.



> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Communism in all its facets is not bad per say. It is the idiots who push it one the weak and poor while they rich that are the problem. Communism is just a policy that won't work.


 
 Heck even the National Socialist Party of Germany had some good ideas, if only they had left the racism and genocide parts of it out, maybe they could have actually worked. The problem is that man is corrupt, and even the most well meaning ideas can become fascistic and evil.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> I'm not boo hoo'ing Morb and I humbley except you consession speech. there is no way to counter statements like those made above point by point and still appear human.
> for the record i like ramen, i keep a 12 pack of the shrimp flavored for those lazy cooking nights. Of course i'd never throw a hotdog in it[8|] I'll sometimes slice a raw pork chop paper thin, flash fry it and dump it in with some frozen broccoli. add a little duck sauce to the broth and you are in lazy fatboy heaven my friend!


 
 Why are you always making me hungry?!  I'm poor too, but you spend money where it counts (on food, dentist).  Cut back on other things.  I might make some baked beans and put a hot dog in, but not those noodles.  Thanks for that stir fry tip.  I can't get Joe to enjoy Chinese as much as I do.  And sushi, well that IS heaven!!! You mean duck sauce, the sweet and sour kind?  Why not make it a fish instead of pork, and everyone is happy!  

 P.S.  Joe, I'm still waiting to get to that sushi place in Buffalo..[][]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> I'm not boo hoo'ing Morb and I humbley except you consession speech. there is no way to counter statements like those made above point by point and still appear human.
> for the record i like ramen, i keep a 12 pack of the shrimp flavored for those lazy cooking nights. Of course i'd never throw a hotdog in it[8|] I'll sometimes slice a raw pork chop paper thin, flash fry it and dump it in with some frozen broccoli. add a little duck sauce to the broth and you are in lazy fatboy heaven my friend!


 
 BTW Hot dogs are cheap, pork chop isn't. LOL! Does sound good though.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Communism in all its facets is not bad per say. It is the idiots who push it one the weak and poor while they rich that are the problem. Communism is just a policy that won't work.


 
 Communism is not a natural behavior for imaginative, ambitious, terretorial species such as we humans.. it works for ants and termites


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2009)

Nathan's hot dogs are the best imo, and you know what is in them!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Nathan's hot dogs are the best imo, and you know what is in them!


 
 I have to agree on that point. I'd like to try them from the real Nathan's sometime.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hmmm thought it would be more like sheep. Seems to be working pretty well over here for the socialist....er I mean the Democrats. I kid! I kid!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Actually it's over 44 million[] and I really can't think of a valid reason why they shouldn't be able to get a check up. And it's not just the burger flippers son, not by a long shot. The cost of health care is prohibitive to most companies bottom lines. And the one's sho sre lucky enough to get it get the lowest level of protection available. I'm going to be bummin thirty years from now when I'll finally be needing Viagra and paying cash for it. Now that's just wrong!


 
 Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Uh, wait you don't have a right to a hard p...(shut your mouth!). LOL! Heck if sex is deemed unhealthy we're all screwed...er wait maybe not. Seriously though, maybe what we need is some kind of reform of health care not a government take over of healthcare. Somehow make the health industry accountable for the sheer amount of cost that it costs to provide healthcare. We're doing it to GM and Chrysler so why not go whole hog. This will allow us to choose our own doctors as we already do with our health insurance, actually lets let the ones who have the health insurance keep theirs and allow the others to purchase government health insurance at a greatly reduced rate, and then the government can dictate which doctors they can use, and even regulate their diets etc. Some sacrifices have to be made on the parts of those seeking free healthcare. I still don't like the government dictating terms of who qualifies for healthcare and the criteria they are going to use, but if they are going to dictate terms to GM because they came to them with their hand out then why not the ones who are looking for healthcare.

 I keep my healthcare and the government can pound sand when they dictate what I can eat. This might help out the poor to fat ratio in the country. If you are receiving handouts then you don't need to be fat. It's a thought.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> this good sir is the lobey retirement package. glass and ramen, i can't wait[] what else does a man need, right?


 
 Oh you like the cup type, ok. I prefer it dry, good either way. LOL! Darn that's got me thinking about butter noodles. Egg noodles with butter and black pepper mixed together. Darn good if you ask me.


----------



## glass man (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  GOOD TO ANOY YOU BACK! I NEVER SAID ANY DAMN THANG BOUT GOV. TAKING CARE OF ME! I ACCEPT WHAT I GET CAUSE I HAVE TO EAT .I AM FAT BECAUSE OF PROBLEMS WITH DIABETES .SOMETHING FOR YOU TO THINK BOUT .; TRUST ME I WISH YOUR KIND WOULD JUST SHOOT ME AND MY KIND OUT OF HERE!HURT LIKE HELL,CAN'T NOTHING BOUT ME CHECKED OUT. I DON'T GIVE A DAMN BOUT ME!!! BUT I DO MY WIFE AND THE CHILDREN THAT HURT AND THE DOWNTRODDEN! I PRAY YOU GET TO LIVE THE REST OF YOUR LIFE IN YOUR PRITECTIVE BUBBLE OF GOOD FORTUNE AND GOOD HEALTH,BUT WHEN IT BUSTS,PEOPLE LIKE ME WILL STILL LOVE YOU AND CARE FOR YOU!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2009)

Unknown forum member makes appearance in music video!![] 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFF8bubMc40


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> GOOD TO ANOY YOU BACK! I NEVER SAID ANY DAMN THANG BOUT GOV. TAKING CARE OF ME! I ACCEPT WHAT I GET CAUSE I HAVE TO EAT . TRUST ME I WISH YOUR KIND WOULD JUST SHOOT ME AND MY KIND OUT OF HERE!HURT LIKE HELL,CAN'T NOTHING BOUT ME CHECKED OUT. I DON'T GIVE A DAMN BOUT ME!!! BUT I DO MY WIFE AND THE CHILDREN THAT HURT AND THE DOWNTRODDEN! I PRAY YOU GET TO LIVE THE REST OF YOUR LIFE IN YOUR PRITECTIVE BUBBLE OF GOOD FORTUNE AND GOOD HEALTH,BUT WHEN IT BUSTS,PEOPLE LIKE ME WILL STILL LOVE YOU AND CARE FOR YOU!


 

  And I thought I was the pessimistic one, you trump me on the negativity brother, I hope things work out for you better than they obviously have. Protective bubble huh? I wish. But there's no convincing you otherwise so I'm not even going to try. I've learned that when a person is so engrossed in their own pity there's no way to shift them, how do I know, I used to sit around and piss and moan about how I was downtrodden, because I was poor. I had been all my life, turns out I could actually do something about it so I did. I know you can't, but not all who are downtrodden are there because they can't get out, some of them are there because they have convinced themselves they can't get out. This country can still be the land of opportunity that it once was; however, even America itself needs to realize that it too can get out of the depths it's fallen to. But we all have to believe that we can and actually work toward doing just that by not sitting licking our wounds, and actually trying to regain the spirit that created all those jobs they shipped over seas. Maybe it's even through this green energy idea that Obama has I don't know, but America needs to come back into it's former glory, before it becomes just another failed wrong headed political project written down in a dusty history book.

 I love my country, and even though every country in the world puts her down because of her being a mutt instead of a pure bred, I still know that the foundations of this country were set onto parchment by the wisest men of their time and that if we remember those words we can bring her back. I just don't want her to become some has been welfare state who's people forget the industriousness, initiative, drive, and vision that once made this country great.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh ok. I was beginning to wonder about you a bit there. I used to eat the stuff raw myself as a kid, there was this one brand that had the seasoning already adhered to the noodles and I would eat those raw.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay, it's towards the middle of the video people[8|].  I used to eat those noodles ALL the time in college.  I made them in a hot pot.  I liked the cajun chicken flavor.  Wonder if they still make that.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Okay, it's towards the middle of the video people[8|].  I used to eat those noodles ALL the time in college.  I made them in a hot pot.  I liked the cajun chicken flavor.  Wonder if they still make that.


 
 Actually I'm pretty sure they do.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Raw fish. I'll pass.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2009)

*CAJIN ORIENTAL NOODELS!!!!!! NOW THAT IS GOING JUST A LITTLE TO FAR!!!!! I'M TELLING YA THAT WE ARE BEING TAKEN OVER BY ALIENS FROM ANOTHER PLANET!!!!!**


 "You will always have the poor among you"

 You can only help some. No one can help those who do not want to be helped but I see people throwing $ after $ at them including the government. They will always be here.
 Those who want to work and care for their families are the ones to help.

 I won't burden myself with lazy folk and I have help more than my share of people who want to work. I will probably continue to do so as long as I can.

 Shouldn't be callin folks you people. Not a good thing at all guys. We are all pretty much the same people. We just have different points of view. It is still legal to disagree and have your own oppinnion but it shouldn't bring on animosity. But you people........

 "If you have a problem with the way someone is, the sin is yours not theirs for they are just being themselves". (My Great Aunt Lessi)*


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 15, 2009)

what has thos got to do woth bottles?


----------



## glass man (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> person is so engrossed in their own pity there's no way to shift them,


  I AIN'T ENGROSSED ON MY PITY. I TAKE IT AS IT COMES AND A LOT HAS BEEN THROUGHN MY WAY IN THE LAST FEW YEARS AND I AM FINE,NOT THAT YOU GIVE A DAMN. MR. UPEAT! AMERICA -FORMER GLORY-FLAG-RONALD REAGAN RAH RAH RAH! WIN ONE FOR THE GIPPER MORB. WE ARE COUNTING ON YOU TO SHOW ALL WHAT A DAMN TRUE AMERICAN IS![] HEY THEY GONNA GET THEM GUNS OF YOUR'S EVEN IN THE BACK WOODS OF THE BACKWOODS OF HOOTERVILLE! AND ITS GONNA BE THEM TERRORISTS OBAMA IS GONNA LET LOOSE RIGHT ROUND YOUR HOUSE! []


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2009)

Here you go. Where is the government talking heads going to get the money for poor ole Wendys burger fliping 35 year old dude with three children???? They are going to try and take it from me. So there you go, I'll be sharing the medical benefits I ERNED with folks who would rather sit on there ass and get freebees from the gov just like The One promised. Read all about it.

 To: All Military Retirees:

 This is a "Heads Up" on a battle we are facing now and down the road with the new Administration. The Congressional Budget Office (CBO) has already drafted proposed legislation that would basically reduce our TRICARE for Life benefits to a system whereby we pay deductibles and co-pays up to $6,301 the first year for you and your spouse, with future years being indexed to increase with inflation.

 What can we do? The article below, obtained from an Air Force Association and written by BG Bob Clements, best describes what we can do. Please read it and check the links for CBO language and do what Bob says-Send this email to every Military Retiree you know and write and email your Congressman often. For those of you that might have voted for "Change", you should do it more than often!

 TRICARE FOR LIFE'S FUTURE....
 TRICARE For Life was instituted to correct the broken promise that military retirees would receive free healthcare coverage for life and it covers the Medicare co-pay. Now a heavy assault has begun on Veterans'/Retirees' benefits to pay for other programs our President promis ed during the campaign. An it is a high priority of his administration. The one item of most interest to Retired Military is in Article 189. If approved by Congress the first assault wave would hit in 2011 and would hit hard. It would initiate cost sharing to require retirees to pay the first $525 of medical cost and 50% of the next $4,725 for a first year cost of $2,888 per person. It would be indexed to increase with inflation. A reason given for this action (for PR effect) is "overuse" by Retirees.

 For those of you who are covered by TFL you will want to pay attention (Below) to what BG Bob Clements has surfaced about the future of TFL.

 In any case, on page 189 of the Congressional Budget Office report, see  the note below on how to get to that spot, there is a strong recommendation to eventually eliminate the program as it is too expensive.

 Just another move to slight those of us who dedicated much of our adult lives to the defense of our country.

 Strongly recommend that you contact your elected officials and register your strong opposition to the elimination of the TFL program. Heads-up from BG Bob Clements,USAF Ret(P38 Bob) The following has been added to the Congressional Budget Office Web
 Site www.cbo.gov/
 a. Budget, Options, Volume 1: Health Care (
 www.cbo.gov/doc.cfm?index=9925)

 For those who have never opened one of these web sites from OMB :
 1. double click on the above URL
 2. click on PDF
 3. click on the binoculars
 4. do a search for TFL

 Now here it is folks and I will guarantee if you sit around on your behind and do nothing about it as they bring these options forward this coming year, you will lose one of the best healthcare benefits that the
 Medicare eligible retired military have. It is short of the promises made that we fought so hard for back in the late 90s and early 2000s but it is still the best healthcare program that anyone in the United States has, bar none.

 People who are professionals always look for the channel of least resistance when it comes to cutting money out of the Federal and DOD budget. I can tell you this straight on, military ret irees are one of
 those channels of least resistance noted for sitting around, doing nothing, and waiting for ole Joe to do it for them. You had better wake up. Your medical benefits are prime target. If you lose them, you have
 nobody to blame but yourself. Let me repeat that ... you have nobody to blame but yourself.

 The way to secure your benefits is to write to your members of Congress and to keep writing and writing and writing. ONCE IS NOT ENOUGH!!
 Keep repeating the above statement until you are blue in the face.=2 0Now I'm going to make one more statement to all of you younger people out there who are not yet eligible for TRICARE for Life. HEALTH
 CARE WILL EVENTUALLY BECOME THE DOMINATING FACTOR IN YOUR LIFE. Remember that . . . .  it will impact you big time with the utmost in cruelty unless you are fortunate enough to die from a heart attack or get run over by a truck. 
 The service organizations will put up a fight, but, they will need your help and can't do it by themselves. I hope this makes it clear as to what you can expect if you do nothing.

 To show you how stupid these professionals can be at times just read the data on the noted sites closely. You will see that in spite of the MTFs (Military Treatment Facility) need to get patients back to keep their doctors busy and the hospitals from going to clinic status, these people from OMB would employ a means to keep retirees from using MTF facilities by charging them a fee for services. How dumb can you get.
 Even if you are an Obama fan, and believe that changeth cometh, TFL option from OMB will not go away. They need the money they spend on you for other programs for people who produce nothing but votes to keep their boss in office. If you know of anyone who is Retired Military, please forward this on to them.

 Remember- TFL is an "Earned Benefit" that's been granted by a previous Congress.


 Help me out if you can.


----------



## glass man (Jun 15, 2009)

WILL CONTACT MY CONGRESSMEN .JAMIE   NO THIS AIN'T THE CHANGE I VOTED FOR!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Okay, it's towards the middle of the video people[8|].Â  I used to eat those noodles ALL the time in college.Â  I made them in a hot pot.Â  I liked the cajun chicken flavor.Â  Wonder if they still make that.Â


 


 Who cares about the noodles? that was one sick video [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2009)

I dont believe that anyone deserves free health care but when the system is stacked against working people its not fair. My wife is a regional manager that has to hire people all the time. She tells me of the big wigs in her company taking a position that was full time and making two part time jobs just so they dont have to offer health care, this is happening all over. Nobody should get a free ride? then why are we letting the insurance companies and the HMO's write the rules why are there no regulations. They can charge as much as they want and cut you off when the want. For all the people that have lost there jobs and paid into the healthcare system thier whole life they cant afford groceries let alone COBRA. Nobody should get a free ride BUT the playing field should be level.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yet you have no qualms about reminding us of it in almost every post, like your misfortune itself is an argument in favor of your position. And you are right about one thing, I really don't give a darn about your situation, I have my own problems, and dumping yours on top of them is illogical. One thing that has never been used to describe me is upbeat, the fact that you use it only proves the point that you my friend are even more pessimistic than me, which is sad. You still going on about Reagan? That cat was so 1980's, wake up and smell the coffee, no one really cares about him anymore, he's dead for Pete's sake. I never understood the Republican's obsession with Reagan anyway.


----------



## coboltmoon (Jun 15, 2009)

I have had government health care.

 I was in the US Army for four years 1994-1998.  I believe that any new healthcare reform will mirror the military system.  

 From what I observed the military discovered a wonderful pill that treated 75% of all that could ail you.  Motrin the over the counter wonder drug is the militaries panacea.
 Pregnant â€“Motrin
 Broken bones â€“ Motrin
 Severe muscle strain- Motrin
 Almost anything you can think of â€“ Motrin

 I donâ€™t know a single GI that ever got a real drug for there injuries.  I am sure some have but it is far from common.

 I donâ€™t have heath insurance but I can afford a bottle of Motrin. Not to mention the lines are shorter at my local Motrin retailer.  

 There is talk about taxing the money that is spent now for health insurance to pay for those who donâ€™t have it; that would include me and 43,999,999 other people.  This uninsured number will grow with a new tax because the pie is only so big.  Jobs will be lost. Pay and benefits will be cut.  Unintended consequences will happen.  

 The government and the people are in deep debt.  Sacrifices must be made.  There is too much fat and not enough muscle.


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2009)

I got Percodan when I tore a ligament in the service.[8D]
 1987


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2009)

They gave me a shot of dilaudid when I was the Er one time for something pretty bad.  I hated it.  It made me itchy, gave me a headache and I threw up.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2009)

> I never understood the Republican's obsession with Reagan anyway


 
 Its a relative thing... remember they are working from Nixon as a starting point in recent history. The theory is if people say Regan was great enough times maybe people will start believing it. The rep crusade is to get him on a coin. I think the $1,000,000.00 bill would be fitting.  Personally I found him and cronies pretty annoying. Hopefully , the republicans will find someone more worthy to worship in the future. They need another Lincoln badly.


----------



## glass man (Jun 15, 2009)

RIGHT ON GUTH! MORB. I GUESS IT COMES DOWN TO WE JUST DON'T LIKE EACH OTHER. COURSE THE WAY YOU USUALLY DO IS SAY SOMETHING LIKE"NOT ME ,MY UNREFUTABLE ILLOGIC SAYS IT IS YOU MY FRIEND FOR PET'S SAKE. ANY WAY ENOUGH FROM ME TO YOU. MAY GOD HELP AND BLESS BOTH OF US! FAR AS WHAT SHAPE I AM IN YOU ARE RIGHT AND I WANT MENTION IT AGAIN. JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2009)

We used to call dilaudids DOGS back in the day.Cuz they used to make you crawl around and scratch like a dog. like ya said.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2009)

I hate to tell you guys but this political crap is boring.I know I know don't read it then.I left my 2 cents now I'm broke.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2009)

yes, its boring compared to talking about bottles I am just bummed I havent found any lately to talk about.[&o]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2009)

Gentlemen, Lincoln was a Republican. He promised the black Americans that were freed 40 acres and a mule each. That is why the majority of blacks are Democrats. As we all know Honest Abe was shot from behind by the worst kind of coward and died. His Vice Presidency was Andrew Johnson who was a Democrat and and stepped up into the President and did away with the idea of giving all slaves 40 acres and a mule. Most were very uneducated and to get land you had to read and write. Being mostly uneducated as they were all the freed slaves knew was Lincoln's promise and knew nothing about what Johnson, a democrat, had done to them.



> The GOP is no more moral than the Dems,


 
 Now there is a smart man if I ever saw one. I say we fire them all and put all new faces on our government. The next guy up will know he had better tow the line straight.

 They are politicians from Obama down. Lier's and crooks all.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow,
 A feller goes off to TWO graduations,prepares and BBQ's for thirty people,then goes and puts the moves on a blond for a day,comes back and sees he missed a FIVE PAGE ................( Don't rush me,I'm looking for a good word).....DISCUSSION on how screwed up thangs are.Don't you guys just hate when life gets in the way of a good healthy ........DISCUSSION?
 Truth is I carefully read most everything on these post.Sometimes I learn about the world,sometimes I learn about people.But the bottom line is I'm always learning from you folks.For the last 15 yrs.I've only associated with my AA friends,and the years before that ,well lets just say I was exploring the debts of the human condition.
 So in reality you folks have been my looking glass to the spectrum of humanity.My first look outside the cave.Tomorrow I go before a judge one last time and hopefully will be released from under the supervision of the state of California.a rare expierence since I was 18.I will now be elgible for a state contractors license to explore my gifts in the field of concrete.At 50 years old I am only now starting out in life,as my son is.Some people would laugh at me and say I deserve what I got.I can only chuckle back at them and thank God that I DID NOT get what I DESERVED.Some people would take pity on me.It is those people that I have pity for.For they do not understand how strong a man can become when he pays quietly for his mistakes,and then learnes from them.And then there are those who are glad it is me and not them.I too am glad it is me and not them,for I do not think they could have survived.
 What does this have to do with  fish,government,and noodles?
 EVERYTHING
 Because I have learned that like a stone thrown into the middle of a still pond,that my attitude and actions will eventually radiate out and effect everything in my circle.
 The survival and experience of my life has provided me a scale on which to balence the weight of truth.And the truth is that this world is being overshadowed by a darkness that I have been given the oppertunity to witness with mine own eyes the reality of it's existance.In this dark time of humanity it will take men and woman couragous enough to stand up and shine their light with endourance That the darkness will understand that it may overcome some of us but it will never overcome all of us.
   Of course unless it cheats and throws one of those big astroids at us.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm gonna have to agree wholeheartedly with Lobe.. AJ you are a fine, fine man, a top quality human being! I don't know what life threw at you, but you took it and made a mockery of whatever it was!! This forum is blessed by your participation!! []


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2009)

Ditto...

 Paying the piper can be pretty tough but if ya pay your debt and pay attention you can come out better for it. Good lookin kid, Ajohn.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2009)

Gunth then talk about the ones you have found [8D] I think I post a move to guess []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought what you wrote was very profound, AJohn.  Very moving.  Maybe you should take that talent and experience, good and bad and write about it.  Thank you for telling us part of your personal story.  It inspired me and gave me a lot to think about.
 Laur 
 Had to edit this as I need glasses and am typing at a weird angle.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vya5aFki_xk

 This is for AJohn and anyone else who thinks we need to look outside of ourselves.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2009)

Oops I get it.[8|]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Where are the Lincolns now? 

 As a coin collector I don't want to see Reagan on a coin, actually I want to go back to Teddy Roosvelts idea of having artistically beautiful money. You can't beat the Saint Gaudiens, not sure I spelled that right, gold coin. Or the buffalo nickel, mercury head dime, Standing Liberty quarter. Let's get the dead guys off of the coinage, and currency, and go back to the late 1800's ideal of beautiful money, what deals with idealized themes instead of some dead guy.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 15, 2009)

I love the guy.. and soon we'll all have several of these in our pockets.. till we blow it all on a roll of toilet paper![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 15, 2009)

precisely!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> RIGHT ON GUTH! MORB. I GUESS IT COMES DOWN TO WE JUST DON'T LIKE EACH OTHER. COURSE THE WAY YOU USUALLY DO IS SAY SOMETHING LIKE"NOT ME ,MY UNREFUTABLE ILLOGIC SAYS IT IS YOU MY FRIEND FOR PET'S SAKE. ANY WAY ENOUGH FROM ME TO YOU. MAY GOD HELP AND BLESS BOTH OF US! FAR AS WHAT SHAPE I AM IN YOU ARE RIGHT AND I WANT MENTION IT AGAIN. JAMIE


 
 No, it's not that I don't like you. It's just that we don't happen to agree on this issue. I also don't like when someone who tries to shove me into a mold based upon my views on one particular issue, and won't listen when I try to explain exactly what it is that I do believe. I don't own a fire arm and never have, I just never had a desire to; however, I do believe that the right to bear arms is in the constitution for a reason. I personally don't have feelings neither negative or positive on past Republican presidents, because personally I don't think that one man can be held responsible for the actions of a whole government or country. Actually my favorite President was Clinton, voted for him twice!

 As for the issue at hand, I don't like government handouts because I was raised to be as self sufficient as I possibly can, and this was reinforced by the social beliefs of the place I grew up. People who could work yet wouldn't work were at one time very much looked down upon in the mountains, especially if that person had a family that he was obligated to take care of, just like my deadbeat father who skipped town for Germany when I was three. As I watch that work ethic diminish and more and more people seem to be willing to give themselves over to the new slavery known as government dependence, I grow more and more disenfranchised as I watched and continue to watch people who made bad decisions demanding that the government bail them out, including corporations.

 I often wonder why I even bother to try to continue to hang on to the work ethic that my mother instilled in me when it's far more easy to just grab a bunch of entitlements and sit around eating Cheetos and playing video games? Why am I killing myself to struggle to get ahead? Then I remember that I wasn't taught that way, and I remember that I was taught that self respect meant much more than a free meal. People do indeed have problems that hamper them in their pursuit of happiness, and sometimes they need a helping hand. I have no problem with that

 We are starting to lose that work ethic in this country, we are demanding that we have a RIGHT to health care, we are demanding that we have a RIGHT to money without actually earning it, a RIGHT to own a home regardless of whether or not we can pay for it, we are demanding that we have a RIGHT not be offended. Those rights don't exist, and never have, you have a right to work for your keep, and if you refuse then you have the right to fail. You don't have a right to help if you are disabled and unable to work, yet this country has seen fit to try to help those who truly need it, yet you have to agree that there are a heck of a lot of people who are abusing the system. You are only guaranteed the right to to the pursuit of happiness, you are NOT guaranteed happiness.

 It's not a matter of right or wrong, or logic and emotion, it's just a matter of opinion. I just don't happen to agree what the government has any right getting involved in my life than it already has, that includes dipping into my pockets more, telling me what I can eat or what doctor I can see, and eventually what I can listen to on the radio, or look at on the internet, what I can do to my body be it smoking, eating, drinking, or who I marry or have sex with. none of this is the government's business. And if that means that I have to be against more entitlement programs which open this door for more government regulation and intervention into my life then I am going to be against them.

 You and Lobey have a more emotional approach to the issue which is commendable; however, acting upon emotion without it's being tempered with some logic only leads to disaster, as I fear we will eventually see with this Universal Healthcare idea, but I could be wrong. Who knows; however, I'm not gonna run out and buy a gun and fifty years worth of ammo for my backwoods bunker just yet. I actually do have a bit of faith that maybe Obama's ideas just might work, yet I remain skeptical.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2009)

You pay cash at the dentist? If I had to pay in cash I would look like this....


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> Wow,
> A feller goes off to TWO graduations,prepares and BBQ's for thirty people,then goes and puts the moves on a blond for a day,comes back and sees he missed a FIVE PAGE ................( Don't rush me,I'm looking for a good word).....DISCUSSION on how screwed up thangs are.Don't you guys just hate when life gets in the way of a good healthy ........DISCUSSION?
> ...


 
 People make mistakes, it's what we do afterward which makes the difference. Sounds like you are ready to make a real good stab at it again, and I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2009)

> You can't beat the Saint Gaudiens, not sure I spelled that right, gold coin. Or the buffalo nickel, mercury head dime, Standing Liberty quarter. Let's get the dead guys off of the coinage, and currency, and go back to the late 1800's ideal of beautiful money, what deals with idealized themes instead of some dead guy.


 
 The St Guadens gold coins were probably among the most beautiful coins the US produced. They remind me of the early Greek coinage. The Greeks almost always used stylized portraits (typically gods) on thier coins and rarely people. Some of the best coins ever produced. Then the Romans came along with thier imperial coins and started the trend of putting politicians on coinage and they got ugly really fast.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2009)

> I love the guy.. and soon we'll all have several of these in our pockets.. till we blow it all on a roll of toilet paper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 he sure looks happy on there[]  except i just had a horrible James Watt flash back[]
  Its more useful currency than the Bush II Billion Dollar Bill.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 16, 2009)

Bill Clinton "Bill"


----------



## woody (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought Bill Clinton was on the three dollar bill???[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> I thought Bill Clinton was on the three dollar bill???[]


 
 I think he qualified for both, and you can only spend them at Hooters.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Antiquenut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 While not a Libertarian, I don't care one way or another about legalizing pot, I can't argue with their ideas of hitting the reset button on the country. I would be nice to make personal responsibility an expected thing again. If they play their cards right the Libertarian Party has the chance to fill the void left by the Republicans possible demise, yet it's gonna take them becoming serious about their aspirations.

 In a couple of weeks we celebrate Independence day while a good chunk of the country wishes to become even more dependent upon the government, than independent of government. I find that very ironic; however, what do you expect, the holiday has been boiled down to pretty fireworks and pigging out more than a celebration of our independence.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought this was going to be about people throwing fish around. Does PETA boycott baseball/football, etc because the balls are made of leather? Just curious.

 I think the real question is: If we're not supposed to eat animals, then why are they made of meat?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 16, 2009)

> If we're not supposed to eat animals, then why are they made of meat?


 
 Good question. [sm=lol.gif] No one really pays much attention to peta anymore since the murder kit thing last year. Killing cats and dogs to protect them from being mistreated by injecting them with poison and throwing them in dumpsters is nuts.

 My youngest daughter had a run in with them in her senior year. A guy dressed like a fish was following her down the side walk yelling out his peta crap and when she had had enough she socked him and pushed him down on his back. The dope couldn't get up, sort of like a turtle. Then she walked away and left him there flopping around like a fish.

 Thats my girl.[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> I thought this was going to be about people throwing fish around. Does PETA boycott baseball/football, etc because the balls are made of leather? Just curious.
> 
> I think the real question is: If we're not supposed to eat animals, then why are they made of meat?


 
 That is an interesting question. LOL! I think the problem is that people are so sick of hearing about PETA and their antics, and when they come up with something this stupid they let out a collective sigh and say "It's just those PETA morons again."


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 16, 2009)

Alot of organizations that are good often go to radical extremes... PETA, ACLU and ummmm....Democrats and Republicans........[]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 16, 2009)

Geeezzzzzzz, lets not get started on the ACLU.....[8|]


----------



## ajohn (Jun 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vya5aFki_xk
> 
> This is for AJohn and anyone else who thinks we need to look outside of ourselves.


 That Lenard is an angry one! gotta watch him.
 Try this one.I especially like the line"You don't have a chance against my Love" 
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTY2pmKguDg


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 17, 2009)

Really good video.  It wouldn't let me watch the whole thing, though[]  I don't know a lot about Leonard Peltier.


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2009)

WOW! GREAT SONG GREAT IMAGES. I HAD HEARD ROBBIE ROBERTSON OF THE BAND WAS DOING INDIAN THINGS[HIS MOM WAS OF MOHAWK DESCENT],BUT THIS IS THE 1ST I HEARD! LOVE THE WORDS! RED ROAD ENSEMBLE COOL! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 17, 2009)

I was finally able to watch the whole thing.  It is haunting, especially the American Indian footage from 1894.   That's incredible.  Great message.  Thanks AJohn.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2009)

The Sioux don't talk much about the ghost dance. I have couple of buddies who are Dakota Sioux, Byron and Joe. The were from North Dakota and took me home with them on an annual trip. They tried to get me to dance with them at a gathering on the full moon. I said no way so they commenced to get me loaded with their Dads homemade brew and their dad talked me into it. Said it would be an insult and all. Sooo on the full moon I danced and hooped with the best of them for an hour or so and then everyone took a break and the ladies left. When I ask Joe what was up he said Byron was going to lead us in the Ghost Dance. Could git down with it when I was young but my back and knees don't bent so well anymore. The last time I went I was at the drum and singing.

 My nephew said don't be dancing the Ghost Dance, it is not a thing I should do. He is Puyallup. I told him not to be so superstitious but he still gets on to me when I talk about it. Also spent alot of time on the Jicarilla reservation with another good bud. He was always getting into trouble from his grand mother for getting me buzzed on things they smoke and drink. We were always in the sweat hole drinking when we were not hunting or doing what ever. His grand mother would come out and snatch open the flat and yell down "Frankie, is my little white grand son down there". There was hell to pay when he said yes. She would get a water hose and spray us with cold water. She claimed I was too skinny and should not be sweating so much. God bless here, I miss Little Mother something terrible.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep Lakota. I meant to change that but forgot. I have a little Indian (Creek, Cherokee, and Seminole) in me so I don't think Crazy Horse or Wakan Tonka would mind. But Tasunke Witko probably rolled over in his grave when he saw how you spelled his name. [] 

 I almost did the Dakota thing again. It comes up in the spell check and I hit it.


----------

